# Morocco anyone?



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 2, 2006)

Any chance anyone has been there in the past few years?


----------



## idabaa (Jan 15, 2006)

I was in morocco in 2004 I took some good photos.
they are online at
http://www.chrisvaines.com/Pages/Morocco/Morocco%20Thumbs%201.htm

I hope that you enjoy them

www.chrisvaines.com


----------

